# conibears



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

can you use a 160 coni on a cubby set to catch mink or would i have to go to a 110

Besides muskrat what can i put in the back of the cubby to get mink?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think 160 is a little big probably 110 or 120. Try catching mice during the summer then freezing them and using them your cubbies.
:sniper:


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Fish or rat or beaver or mouse/vole or grouse/duck entrails with a dab of nice stinky fish lure paste. Check your regs before you use any critter parts.


----------

